# The story of an 18 year old trying to get cut up...



## zenreich6005 (Jul 10, 2004)

hey guys. i've posted a few times before about my current diet and training situations, but i wanna start a journal in attempt to keep me motivated, make some great buddies here at iron online, and just keep things fun.

tried to start something over at bb.com but everyone on there just sucked, so hopefully y'all can get into this one and help me out! 

the story: After wrestling season i bulked up from a mildly chubby, i'd say 12 % bodyfat, 154 to a decent 14% bodyfat with a weight of 174 in one month . For the past 13 weeks i have been cutting up and trying to obtain that summer-beach-physique . Well, i started April 7th and now its june 10th and im at 156 @ around 8 % body fat. 

I'm currently trying to etch out the bottom two abs and get alot more solid in the next 2 weeks, and then start to slowly build on this for a little bit, before doing a full fledged bulk in college.

i am doing an NHE diet, or Beverly diet, and will keep everyone updated...

Diet today: shitty as hell so far

its ugly but i'll post it anyway

9:00 breakfast: 1 low carb tortilla (4 net carbs)
                      5 oz chicken breast
                      1 slice American cheese
                      1 serving sesathin

12:00 lunch:  9 oz steak ("metro filet" - anyone know the fat content of this?)


3:00 Snack: 2 scoops of whey protein powder
                 10 oz carb countdown (chocolate)

5:30 snack:  1 low carb tortilla
                  5 oz chicken breast
                  1 slice american cheese
                  4 fish oil caps

....?... and i'll post later on tonight when i get my final meal in. i usually dont have cheese at all, but today i've been a piece of shit 


as for training , I'm sore and my throat is starting to hurt, so i decided to take a day off. 

but my workout yesterday went like this: 

Chest: Incline dumbbell presses (weight is per db) : 30-50 seconds rest between sets, 70 x 9, 65 x 9, 60 x 7   

Gironda style dips: 3 x 8, 20 seconds rest between sets

Hammer Strength Seated bench machine: 2 45's on each side, 7 reps (taken till failure), 30 seconds rest, 3 reps taken till failure. 

with about 30 seconds of rest i went over and di 1 set of db flat bench with 50 lbs for 8 reps, pretty sure i was failing.

finally, 50 lbs on the cable machine i did 8 1-arm cable curls to my near thigh, 8 to my far hip and across to my mid torso. did this once for each side. hard to explain, but draper talks about it in his book...

im sore as shit today, so the routine must thave been ok, i never do the same routine twice lately, the incline db presses with 70 for 9 reps were a major  improvement for me and i feel good about it.

i like my instinctive training lately but am gonna start power rep range shock in conjunction with the addition of creatine select, mass aminos, ultra 40 tabs, and glutamine select as soon as i get cut enough, which will hopefully along with the reintroduction of slow burning carbs help pack on some muscle.

anyways, im gonna go lie down. post ur thoughts, comments. yell at me and tell me im stupid if you want  

ill post some pics soon.


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 10, 2004)

Good luck !  Never been to BB.com but I'msure you'll get the feedback you need if you ask in the right forums and here in your journal


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah this is the best BB forum on the net nicest people around.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 10, 2004)

went out to dinner with my girlfriend. had about 8 oz of filet mignon tips. so that was my final meal of the day. anchorman was fcking hilarious btw!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 10, 2004)

actually, probably less than half a pound of filet tips, after all, it was only 9 dollars...but still..


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Filet is always nice.  I heard anchorman was great.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 11, 2004)

alright, days not quite over yet but ill post anyways. things were a litle hectic cus i went to the yankees game today, so diet and training (didnt traing for the second dayin a row) were atypical.

breakfast: 

cup of coffee w/ half and half
2 whole eggs
3 oz filet mignon (was in the fridge, dnno why  )
1.5 servings sesathin

meal 2:
1/4 pound fresh deli meat
low carb wrap
1 serving sesathin

meal 3:
1/4 pound fressh deli meat
diet coke

meal 4:
met-rx lite mrp (shitty option, but there was a juice bar in the city and this was what they had) (3 grams fat, 25 grams protein, 15 grams carbs)
1 strawberry

meal 5: havn't had this one, but we're bbq'ing tonite, so i suppose about 12 oz. of lean steak/chicken.....ill report back on this one..gotta beef up the day's protein content cus i havn't had nearly enough protein...or efa's errr....

later!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 11, 2004)

ok so here's meal 5: 2 3-4  oz pieces of top round steak and 1 93% fat free burger. 1 serving of sesathin.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 12, 2004)

dave here

 6:30: 9 oz lean steak
               2 whole eggs
               coffee w/ cream
               sesathin

after scarfing down the usual breakfast i started to think. i've been stuck at this level of bf for a few weeks now and im not happy. so im changing things up. i may be off with this but i feel like the 2 weekly carb up meals arn't enough to replenish my glycogen and leptin levels anymore. im going stale. the carb cycle guys at avant allow many more carbs and carbups  and that diet seems to work great for most. so today is being changed to an entire day carb up.

9:30: Whey protein 1 scoop, 1 medium banana, 6 oz carb countdown milk

i work at a protein/juice bar so thats why i have 2 shakes a day....not much of a choice 

12:30 : 12 pieces of brown-rice tuna and avocada sushi rolls. damn these were good. i poked the avocado out of 6 of em so as not to get toooo much fat with this meal. I also downed a nice sized bowl of plain brown rice. felt very good. 

3:30: Whey protein shake...

and now its 6 and im gonna down a little more protein and head to the gym for arms and max-ot cardio. i think im gonna try up and downs on the dumbell rack. never done them before but they look fun as hell! for triceps ill do a combo of pushdowns and dipping. should do the trick. My goal for max-ot cardio is to burne 250 cals in 16 minutes. my best session, which was the last, i got 247 cals. 

k. im off to train now, and after a killer workout im gonna try and get TONS of wholesome carbs into my system! ill be back

keep it classy

dave


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 12, 2004)

pre workout: 1/2 bowl of oatmeal (19 grams carbs), 25 grams whey isolate

post workout: 25 grams whey isolate, HUGE plate of brown rice (3 cups maybe?? dnno)
4 ounces of sirloin

and so ends what probably was the highest carb day in a few months. feels good.

When i got to the gym i realized that i forgot my BCAA's and glutamine, so i didnt want to do max-ot cardio and risk the muscle loss. also, i figured that on a day when i am trying to load up on carbs, i dont want to go burning them off at the first chance i get. 

workout was insane, best pumps of my life. just hit the arms, but boy did i hit them hard. with the carbs in me, it was a gooood day.

triset

ezcurl bicep curl  115x6,115x5
ezcurl reverse bicep curl  70x10,70x10
standing dumbell hammer curl 40x7,40x5

rest was about 10 seconds between exercises and about 3 minutes between sets.

i did a sort of up and down the rack workout....i think vince gironda advocated something like this.........1 arm alternating dumbell curls i started with the 30's for 3 on each arm. then 35's for 3 on each arm. then 40's for the 3 on each arm. then 40's for 5 reps. and 35's for 8 reps. and down to 30's for a ridiculous set of 30 x 12 on each arm) Rest was kept to 5 seconds betwene sets. the pump was INSANE.

Triceps i did another superset

rope pushdowns 50x12, 50 x 9
reverse pushdowns 50x12, 50 x 9
tr8 close gripped pushdowns 50x12 50 x 9

tricep dips till failure: 10 reps. rest 15 seconds. 8 reps. rest 10 seconds. 5 reps. im toast 

workout felt great. low rest intervals. varied rep ranges, mostly heavy stuff.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 12, 2004)

You State That You Are At About 8% Bodyfat ? You Should Be Shredded At 8% !!! If You Don't See Abs At 8% Maybe You Need To Develop The Abdominal Muscles.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 12, 2004)

spike. my abs def dont look like yours! I am probably above 8%, my only way of knowning is a 1 site caliper test. i have the accumeasure and it reads 8  at the illiac crest. 

my abs do show, but there is fat right under my bottome 2 abs which keep them from popping out. the top 4 are fairly good to go just waiting on the last ones which are a bitch. 

ill take pics to show u guys and u can help me figure this out...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jul 12, 2004)

Remember, You Can Ask 20 People The Same Question And Get 20 Different Answers, The Hard Part Is That You Have To Read Thru All The BULL  And Try To Figure Out What Is Right For You. You Have To Make The Decision... Most Of The Members Here Don't Have Any Pictures Of Themselves, So How Will You Know If What They Are Saying Is Even Working For Them. Good Luck.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 12, 2004)

true

anyone have comments on the carbup? good idea? bad?


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> spike. my abs def dont look like yours! I am probably above 8%, my only way of knowning is a 1 site caliper test. i have the accumeasure and it reads 8 at the illiac crest.
> 
> my abs do show, but there is fat right under my bottome 2 abs which keep them from popping out. the top 4 are fairly good to go just waiting on the last ones which are a bitch.
> 
> ill take pics to show u guys and u can help me figure this out...


Maybe this will give you a better idea on BF%http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm  It's what I use


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 12, 2004)

zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> true
> 
> anyone have comments on the carbup? good idea? bad?


Oh , I'm sure it's a good idea, just my .02.

When I was cutting I had a cheat DAY once a week. I lost 40 lbs using a simple caloric deficit diet with a cheat day every week. And weight training  and cardio of course.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 13, 2004)

yesterday was high carb. so natural, today was no carb.

breakfast: 3 whole eggs, 3 pieces of canadian bacon, coffee w/ cream, 1 serving sesathin

meal 2: Whey protein,carb countdown chocolate milk 6 oz, about 30 grams of protein via super lean fresh sliced ham

meal 3: 45 grams of protein blend 33% micelllar cassein/33% egg white/33% whey isolate, 4 oz carb countdown chocolate

meal 4: chicken in balsamic vinegar w/ rosemary. came to about 40 grams of protein and tons of good fats

meal 5 (post workout) 2 scoops whey isolate, 5 oz top sirloin steak.

during my workout i consumed 30 grams of ICE bcaa's + Glutamine

the workout:
felt like doing max-ot style shoulders today. dnno why.

seated dumbell press
70x4
70x4
70x4

tons of rest between sets 

lateral raises
27.5x7
27.5z7
27.5x7

standing cable lateral raises
25x7
25x7
25x7

max-ot cardio on the recumbent bike. 16 minutes, 150 calories...hey had to watch the all-star game!

thats all for today folks...it was a pretty avg day....


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2004)

Pretty strong shoulders, bud. 

 And damn... did you see Clemens pitching in the first inning??  All i can say is LOL!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks  dnno if im strong or not, never really taken a look at what everyone else around my stats lifts??

yea i saw clemens....he was umm..bad..


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 14, 2004)

moderate carb day today:

breakfast: 2 scoops whey isolate, 5 pieces of canadian bacon (2 grams of fat)

meal 2: 2 scoops of micellar cassein/egg/whey blend, 1 scoop of whey, 6 oz carb countdown

meal 3: 8 oz grilled chicken

meal 4: brown rice sushi - tuna, avocado, spicy mayo. 

meal 5: 1/2 cup cooked brown basmati rice, 5 oz top sirloin


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 14, 2004)

added 2 scoops of whey isolate to that last meal with the steak and rice...added in a double does of sesathin


meal 6: low carb wrap, turkey, canadian bacon (lean), fat free cheese)


no training today. only carbs came from trace amounts in shakes made with carb countdown, the 4 net carbs in my tortilla, and then the 2 carb meals - 1/2 cup of brown basmati rice and the 12 pieces of brown rice sushi. so probably about 150-160 carbs, which is where i wanted to be. 

tomrrow is another no carb day.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 15, 2004)

hitting the gym for back in 10 minutes.

no carb day

4 pieces canadian bacon, 2 eggs, coffee w/ cream

8 oz filet mignon

2 scoops protein blend, 8 oz carb countdown milk, atkins crunchers (100 cals, 4 carbs, 13 grams protein...)

lean beef, chicken

lean beef, chicken

...total of the last 2 meals was 96 grams of protein, 4 carbs, and 8 grams of fat i know...not sure on the calories...

during workout will be ICE BCAA's

post workout: 6 oz carb countdown, 1 scoop whey protein

tonites workout was quick. only had a half hour, so i ditched the cardio and did a fast pace, intense, workout.

triset

pullup 10,6
seated row 10,8 x 120
hammer back row 8,5 x 270

15 seconds rest between movements, 2 minutes between giant sets

two armed high pulley row
140 x 10, 140x10, 140x 10   30 second rest

one armed dumbell rows
4x80 on each side x 3 - zero rest between all 3 sets (well 6 sets actually...)

parallel grip pullups till failure - maybe 6 or so???

there u have it. very intense workout, done in maybe...30 minutes or so...

gonna go sleep now....hey people, start giving me some feedback damnit! haha peace.

p.s. tmrrow is gonna be a moderate carb day. so im thinking brown rice spicy tuna rolls for lunch and some oatmeal after training. peace.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 16, 2004)

today was moderate carbs. tmrrow is no carbs.


breakfast: low carb tortilla, turkey, oatmeal (20 grams carbs), whey isolate
post workout: brown rice sushi - spicy tuna, 12 pieces
post workout 2: whey with 8 oz carb countdown milk
meal 4: chicken and brasaola (its a 98% fat free antipasta meat). 3 low carb tortillas (18 carbs total, 12 net)
meal 5: chicken and brasaola, whey 
meal 6: 11 pieces of sashimi (5 tuna, 3 salmon, 3 white-colored slimy things)

fast paced workout again today - chest


i hit 70 lbs for 10 reps on the incline which felt VERY nice....strength in this movement has gone up tremendously since i started emphasising it and cutting out the benchpress..

superset 
3x incline press  70x10,70x6,60x8
3x dips 8,8,6


5 level dropset on the freemotion machine which is basically just a seated cable bench press. (everything kept in the 3-8 reprange....hard as hell!...muscles were killing)


20 pushups (failure)

rest was kept to under 30 seconds always...

someone give me some feedback! ahhhhhh been talking to myself for tooooooo long lol


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 17, 2004)

just got a bottle of lipo-6 the original version in the mail. this is the good stuff...gonna start on it tmrrow...


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 17, 2004)

no carb day

lean burger patty, 2 scoops whey
abb rtd 50 protein shake, 2 chicken kabobs on the street
1 scoop egg, 1 scoop whey, 10 oz carb countdown
hamburger patty 
2 eggs, steak

went to the city in the morning and a concert at night, so it was tough to maintain but i did it....calories wernt of great quality tho.

starting lipo-6 with ephedra tmrrow


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 18, 2004)

hi carb

preworkout - 1 package of whole wheat macaroni 150 carbs, 2 scoops whey
post workout - subway 12 inch whole wheat with roast beef, turky and ham, chipotle sauce
meal 3 - small bowl of brown rice, brown rice spicy tuna rolls.

ill keep ya posted ... if anyone still reads this grr...


----------



## Paynne (Jul 18, 2004)

I just read through it zen.  Looking good.  What are you calling a carb up?  You mean the high carb day?  My current diet is bulking with slow burners in one of Jodi's stickies.  It's calling a carb up a high carb last meal of the day, only on workout days.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 18, 2004)

i was doing the carbup which was twice weekly, last meal of the day on a workout day). im currently doing carb cycling. it calls for hi carb, low carb, and moderate carb days, cycled throughout the week. so today was a high carb day, meaning all the carbs i want at 3 meals, and no carbs at the other 3 meals. medium carb day is 1 carb/ lb of bodyweight. no carb is well just that....


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 18, 2004)

meal 4 was an 8 oz piece of swordfish and im still not hungry... YIKES I HAVNT HAD MY OTHER 2 MEALS!

this lipo 6 slashed my appetite left and right. some serious shit right here. anyone thats been reading through my posts KNOWS how much i eat.even when im cutting as hard as possible! today i wasnt hungry...at any point in the day...at all.... and this just happens to conicide with the beginnning the lipo-6. 2 caps this morning before my workout, 1 cap around 4 oclock,. 

todays workout: arms

allowed more rest time today, hit the biceps with higher weight and lower reps. used 125 lbs for 4 reps on the bicep curls for 3 sets. and 80 lbs for the reverse bicep curls for 8 reps. pushdowns i believe were around 80 lbs, but i never pay much attention. most tricep sets were in the 6-10 range. volume too was reduced today, as ive been beating the shit out of my arms lately.

superset:

ez curls 5x125,4x125,4x115
underhand pushdown 10,8,8 

superset:

reverse ez curls 80x8,8x8,80x6
overhnad pushdown 8,8,8

cardio: 30 minutes moderate pace. 

wanted to try this out. ive been doing hiit and not liking the results, so i figure, why not switch it up? every thing works differnetly for different people so ill mix it up and see whats best for me...

gotta go try get in a shake or something.

peace


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 19, 2004)

no carb day

breakfast: 3 medium eggs, whey protein shake
meal 2: micellar cassein/egg/whey mix, 2 scoops, 8 oz carb countdown
meal 3: chicken in balsamic vinegar
meal 4: chicken in balsamic vinegar
meal 5: 2 grilled shrimp  skewers (more of a snack)
meal 6: 2 90 % lean burgers and 1 low carb wrap (8 carbs total, 4 net)

going to the gym... be back in an hour or so...will have bcaa's and whey


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 20, 2004)

last night's workout:

1 arm dumbell standing military: 70x5, 65x4
bent laterals 27.5x8,27.5x8,27.5x8
cable raises with 25 lbs for 10 reps, 2 sets each side


post workout 2 scoops of whey.


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 20, 2004)

moderate carb day

2 eggs, steak, cofee w/ cream

micellar cassein shake w/ carb countdown milk

brown rice spicy tuna w/ shrimp

brown rice and grilled chicken..


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 20, 2004)

dinner: grilled chicken, gilled fish

no workout today. took 4 lipo 6 caps over the course of the day....

any feedback?

peace

dave


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 21, 2004)

weight this morning was 154.5. a new best. lost 2 lbs since the lipo 6 started. ill post later tonite, diet has been very clean today, no carbs. did 30 minutes of AM cardio after a 30 gram bcaa and glutamine shake, then followed it with with 2 30 gram whey shakes half hour a apart. this should fight any catabolism caused by the AM cardio imo. goin out for sashimi in a bit...


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 21, 2004)

no carb day:

whey with carb countdown

whey with carb countdown, 4 oz strawberry

chicken breast with balsamic vinegar, 98% lean beef

chicken breast with balsamic vinegar

15 piece sashimi

4 oz red snapper


no training today other than the morning cardio.

feelin' good...


----------

